# Adeptus Mechanicus army?!?!



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I have always favored the Iron Hands and the Iron Warriors for their fascination with technology. But I also am in love with the mechanicum and always wondered what it would be like if there was a AdMech army. Come to find out today they make mechanicum models and there is even a codex! 

Can someone tell me how a mech army works and how to get one started. Keep in mind that I just found out this existed today so if you could break everything down in simplicity that would be great. And if you know any good sites for models I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Big Mek LugNutz (Jul 10, 2011)

...Where did you here there was a Adeptus Mech. army... GW hasn't made a codex for them...I could help if I had what your looking at in front of me.. got a link or a picture?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Big Mek LugNutz said:


> ...Where did you here there was a Adeptus Mech. army... GW hasn't made a codex for them...I could help if I had what your looking at in front of me.. got a link or a picture?


heres a link i just found. http://sepulchreofheroes.blogspot.com/2011/04/what-adeptus-mechanicus-codex-should.html
I have seen many different mechanicum models made i just dont know where to find them
I have recently heard a lot of talk about a Mech codex that is being passed around online


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

try reading the title of the page you put a link to, *what an ad mech. codex shouldlook like*. its not official

ye, there are several codesis floating around, and people had converted loads of stuff for mech. but there are no official GW models


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The weaponized servitors sold in the Space Marine line-up would make great Mechanicus figures, as well as the various tech priest models from GW and FW.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> try reading the title of the page you put a link to, *what an ad mech. codex shouldlook like*. its not official
> 
> ye, there are several codesis floating around, and people had converted loads of stuff for mech. but there are no official GW models


i know there wasnt an official codex, otherwise GW would obviously have mech models on their shelves. I just wanted to know where I can find models because I have seen a site awhile ago that had really cool mech models. And I'm pretty sure they weren't conversions, it showed the pieces down to their basic structure, disassembled and everything and it didn't look like any conversion I've seen so maybe there are places that make them as custom models


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Seen people use these, they look pretty good too.

http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/iron-brotherhood-c-36_43.html


----------



## Big Mek LugNutz (Jul 10, 2011)

If your interested in making a mechanicus army (which the marine codex would still apply) Forge World has a ton of adeptus mechanicus bits and conversion sets.

If the Space Marine codex doesn't provide the equipment you hoped to see in a Adeptus Mech. army, you could write your own rules (with roots from/based off of the Marine codex)


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Erm - at the begining of 3rd edition there was a 'codex' for them. Because all the rules were changed from 2nd to 3rd they printed a big army list that went in the box set that included army lists for everyone including an admech army.

Thats the only time they have had one.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Seen people use these, they look pretty good too.
> 
> http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/iron-brotherhood-c-36_43.html


Arch Magos, Skittari, and Servitors, oh my.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> Seen people use these, they look pretty good too.
> 
> http://www.shop.microartstudio.com/iron-brotherhood-c-36_43.html


thank you this was actually one of the sites i wanted to see

What I was thinking of doing was to make a combination of Iron Warriors and Dark Mechanicum. I'm not that interested in actually playing them, I just like painting and assembling models.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> thank you this was actually one of the sites i wanted to see
> 
> What I was thinking of doing was to make a combination of Iron Warriors and Dark Mechanicum. I'm not that interested in actually playing them, I just like painting and assembling models.


in that case if you look on ebay you might find the old AdMech models GW released many years ago


----------

